# Awaiting approval - can I be denied...



## Dmacc4 (Oct 12, 2016)

I was pulled over for not having a valid insurance (for switching insurance info/companies). It is on my record so technically I was charged but later was dismissed in court. I spoke with a court representative who said I was "charged and dismissed" rather then "charged and found guilty". I'm awaiting approval/disapproval from the background check and wondering if this has happened to anyone else and was substantially approved to be an uber driver? All else on my record is clean...any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dmacc4 said:


> I was pulled over for not having a valid insurance (for switching insurance info/companies). It is on my record so technically I was charged but later was dismissed in court. I spoke with a court representative who said I was "charged and dismissed" rather then "charged and found guilty". I'm awaiting approval/disapproval from the background check and wondering if this has happened to anyone else and was substantially approved to be an uber driver? All else on my record is clean...any help would be most appreciated.


You will be investigated.


----------



## Dmacc4 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for replying - I'm in the process of becoming a driver and under the background check as we speak. Are you saying uber will further investigate or will I be denied from the get go?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Dmacc4 said:


> I was pulled over for not having a valid insurance (for switching insurance info/companies). It is on my record so technically I was charged but later was dismissed in court. I spoke with a court representative who said I was "charged and dismissed" rather then "charged and found guilty". I'm awaiting approval/disapproval from the background check and wondering if this has happened to anyone else and was substantially approved to be an uber driver? All else on my record is clean...any help would be most appreciated.


If it was dismissed you should be fine. Unless you have a record of serious offenses you will be fine. Some background checks can take a few days while others can take a week or more. You're good.


----------



## Dmacc4 (Oct 12, 2016)

I hope you're right! The problem is, it will show up on my record as charge. We'll see...


----------

